# Bear



## TVP110 (Jan 17, 2020)

Are their any types of marinades anyone recommends for bear? Also,  is it safe to smoke bear and brisket together?


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 22, 2020)

Bear is known to carry trichinosis along with all the other nasties found in meat products. Treat it like pork (freeze or heat) and it's great. Hams, bacon and smokies are my go to. I haven't done a pulled shoulder, but guessing it would be a crowd favorite although a little darker in color.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

If Hot Smoking, 225+, it don't matter if you smoke Brisket and an EBOLA Infected Bear Roast with it. The Heat kills anything that gets on the Beef from handling and taking the Bear Meat to an IT of 165°F will eliminate anything on or in the Bear meat. Same reason you can smoke any meat and Chicken together...JJ


----------

